# An astonishing vocalist



## monocotman (Apr 7, 2022)

One of the many reaction videos to this guy proposed a new adjective ‘demashified’ to describe the combination of stupefied wonder, wide eyes and open (goldfish) mouth that often accompanies their first hearing of Dimash Kudaibergen.
I love my music and I’ve listened to and played much in the last 50 years. This is possibly the best vocal performance I’ve ever heard.



Best listened to in a darkened room with a cup or glass of your favourite beverage. It’s something to be savoured and enjoyed.
David


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 7, 2022)

Reminds me of the 'Diva' character scene in the movie 'The Fifth Element' .


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2022)

So does he have a 5 octave range, or a really good falsetto?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 7, 2022)

William, funny you should mention this song,here is his version of the diva dance from the fifth element!



the vocal skills required for this are off the charts. It helps that he has perfect pitch.
Linus, when you hear a voice like this then it defies categorisation. Is he a tenor or a baritone with an astonishingly good falsetto? 
If you include his ‘whistle’ register above falsetto then his range is six octaves.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 7, 2022)

An extremely good countertenor with an extended range due to some quirk of genetics that keeps the voice light through puberty into adulthood. Michael Manniaci is another one like him, although he doesn't sing as high.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2022)

I agree, he has an amazing counter tenor voice, but wait, there’s more. 
What about his baritone range??
Here he is in full opera mode.


----------



## Hien (Apr 8, 2022)

another beautiful voice , perhaps not with the same attractive glamorous physique is Marcelito Pomoy


----------



## Ray (Apr 8, 2022)

Sheesh. You haven't heard me sing in our church choir. (And probably don't want to...)


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 8, 2022)

I have no doubt that the Diva scene in that movie somehow inspired this person to reach beyond what is thought of as 'humanly' possible.



monocotman said:


> William, funny you should mention this song,here is his version of the diva dance from the fifth element!


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 8, 2022)

His range is incredible.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 9, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> His range is incredible.


Coloraturasocounterbaritenore! As astonishing his range is, as stupendous is his smooth blend between registers, really astounding! His bariton in itself, though, I find no more than average and somewhat characterless, but, by Jove, when used as a 'spice' in connection with the rest of his amazing voice and technical proficiency, one can only bow in speechless amazement!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 9, 2022)

Á propos using ones bariton-voice as 'a spice' (notice "Pallido il sole" means 'The pale sun'):


----------



## monocotman (Apr 9, 2022)

Guldal, I agree with your general assessment!
A professional opera singing mother and a family steeped in music helped his development. That and countless hours of practise from a very young age.
A final video. The climax is a 24 second single breath tour de force.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 10, 2022)

monocotman said:


> A final video. The climax is a 24 second single breath tour de force.



Indeed, amazing breath control! Yet another instance where Dilmas' classical, vocal training shows (he actually had an impressive, broad musical education in various genres, I learned from Wikipedia).

If you allow me the excentric extravaganca of delving into the archeological archives of vocal history, I doubt, though, if even Dilmas (or anybody else for that matter) can compare to this guy, when it comes to breath control and unforced delivery. John McCormack, papal count, anno 1916, "Il mio tesoro" from Mozart's Don Giovanni:

Lastly, Handel from1920:


----------



## monocotman (Apr 10, 2022)

Lovely music there Guldal! I wonder what Dimash would have sounded like if he’d persued the opera career that was offered to him when he graduated?
He's pushed so many boundaries with his voice that I wonder where he will end up? He still practised very assiduously every day and is still young for a vocalist.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 10, 2022)

Guldal, another demonstration of his astonishing technique and control. A song just sung on the vowel ‘ah’. The final two notes of this song, sung on a high c but with extreme pianissimo. Just mind boggling.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm a big Dimash fan since 2020. when I first heard about him, I just missed his concert here in NYC which took place in December 2019. 
I watch a lot of his performances on YouTube. He's just amazing!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2022)

He hits D8, which is beyond the highest note on the piano. Enjoy the whole song but if you want to see that happen, it is at 4:39 into the video.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

This Dimash is incredible … what range and control!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 13, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Guldal, another demonstration of his astonishing technique and control. A song just sung on the vowel ‘ah’. The final two notes of this song, sung on a high c but with extreme pianissimo. Just mind boggling.



Beautifull vocalise...but what on earth did they do to his hair?!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 13, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> He hits D8, which is beyond the highest note on the piano. Enjoy the whole song but if you want to see that happen, it is at 4:39 into the video.



One does understand the screaming crowd of gals... and I think, I spotted an enraptured guy or two also! 

4:39 I can't say was an unalloyed delight, but certainly hefty competition for Bianca Castafiore!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> One does understand the screaming crowd of gals... and I think, I spotted an enraptured guy or two also!
> 
> 4:39 I can't say was an unalloyed delight, but certainly hefty competition for Bianca Castafiore!


I agree. It is so high for human ears that it is not pleasant. I think it is just meant to be a display of what he can do. There are a few other people, both men & women, who can also hit D8, but one of the guys (forgot his name) sounds the best when it comes to the clarity.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Beautifull vocalise...but what on earth did they do to his hair?!



To make him look extra conservative for the occasion given the song & setting.


----------

